# Finally a little progress



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

But... Calling for 3-4 inches of rain this week. Hope everyone is safe down south and the Midwest!

Couple of pictures of the current projects:

Fine graded, seed and base pave path on a storm pond conversion


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Not sure why I can't load multiple pictures in one shot. Sorry this might take a few posts


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Got some curb on the ground, time to make it black


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

...


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

It's nice to see that pavement down before this rain storm comes through.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

I guess we were lucky to get one day in. Back to the same old bs rain. Tom hope you got everything covered up before all the rain.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I think we will be OK for a concrete pour on Friday, once the rain quits I'll get a look at in the morning....it should be ok, I took some precautions.

I hope your projects held up ok. Rain like this...after a winter like this... take a little longer to get back on the ground. It's just so darn wet....


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Moxley-Kidwell said:


> ...


Putting it in pretty thick! Must be heavy duty? You guys don't use track pavers? We've never had good luck with rubber tire pavers on subbase unless it's the middle of summer and even then it's a pain. They always seem to spin the tires at the worst possible time


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

peteo said:


> Putting it in pretty thick! Must be heavy duty? You guys don't use track pavers? We've never had good luck with rubber tire pavers on subbase unless it's the middle of summer and even then it's a pain. They always seem to spin the tires at the worst possible time


I thought the same thing. Must be getting paid by the ton.:laughing:


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd love to have a track paver, but the budget just not there right now. Ideally we would have a 8' track machine and 10' wheeled machine. We've got a 8' & 10' now but both tired. We don't run into too much trouble though, most of the subdividing work doesn't have a whole lot of slope to it. We bought both machines used for pretty good prices, put little money in them but they do pretty well. 8'er has a Carlson screed not really what we like but will do for now, 10' has extenda mat.

That base is pretty deep, it's the developers personal section: 5" base, 1-1/2" binder & 1-1/2" surface. Most of our typical is 6" stone, 3" base, 1-1/2" binder & 1-1/2" surface. The heavy section is just a little cheaper without the stone but not as nice for us. The stone is a little easier to work with in bad weather. Laying about 6-1/4 to 6-1/2" loose doesn't take long to unload a truck that's for sure.


----------

